# Que pasó con Audifiel?



## JorgeJ (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola a todos
Desde hace un tiempo iba teniendo ganas de construirme un par de baffles con parlantes de fabricación nacional. Ahora que finalmente me decido, voy a buscar el sitio web del único sobreviviente (Laboratorios Funken), y veo que ha desaparecido.
Que pasó? Se fundió también?
Queda algún otro?
(la aplicación es hi fi, no car, no pro.)
Saludos
Jorge


----------



## detrakx (Mar 21, 2010)

Funken existe, Yo soy de Córdoba y los sigo consiguiendo, A los 6"BX les tendria que hacer un monumento los estoy consiguiendo por unos 55 mangos c/u (pesos argentinos).
Precio / Calidad los super recomiendo. Eso no siginifica que sean lo mejor, pasa que logre muy buenos resultados. 
Hay varias marcas, tenes audifan (tonhalle) tiene linea profesional y hogareña, despues tenes GBelectroacustica tiene parlantes de baja potencia y de muy buena calidad me compre un par de 6MB y suenan un caño de echo les hice unas mediciones  y la respuesta en Frecuencia es muy buena.
Saludos,


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Gracias! Vos como los conseguís? Te vas hasta Baires y los comprás en algun negocio de electrónica? 
GB tiene sitio web?
Saludos
J.


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno, un usuario del foro Audio HUM postó los parámetros del Audifiel 6BX
Como el fabricante no los publica, supongo que los habrá medido el mismo:

Audifiel 6BX 
Z = 8 ohms 
Re = 6,30 ohms 
Fr = 70 Hz 
Qa = 3,61 
Qe = 0,71 
Qt = 0,59 
Mms = 0,009768 Kg 
Cms = 5,29E04 New/m 
Bl = 6,19 Wb/m 
Sd = 0,01307 m2 
Vas = 1,27E-02 m3 
Rms = 1,19 Kg/s 
Pe = 60W rms

Lástima que yo sigo sin saber como agenciarme de un par.
Salúz


----------



## luis freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola JorgeJ , llama a Laboratorios Funken , el telefono/fax es 4209-4913 y telefono 4208-7138 , si sos del interior del pais , marca 011 . Y pedile que te den la lista de comercios donde venden los productos . Te van a dar un monton de negocios , que en la practica , no los venden , no se porque , sera porque es mucho mas negocio vender productos chinos .

Saludos


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias por la info! Alguna idea de porqué desapareció el sitio web?
Saludos
J


----------



## detrakx (Mar 28, 2010)

Buenas jorge, a Los Audifiel Los consigo en cordoba capital En la Casa del parlante.
A los GB desposite dinero en una cuenta y me los mandaron por un servicio de correo privado a mi casa.
Esta es la pagina de GB. 
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/
Dejo adjuntado un regalito que conseguí.

Saludos.


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Gracias, muy útil la tabla con los parámetros. Así uno va viendo de antemano lo que se puede y lo que no se puede hacer con cada modelo.
Para los interesados en cuestiones de electroacústica, aquí les dejo algunos links de utilidad
Microfono y pre para mediciones:
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/sys_test.htm#Mic
Instrumentación auxiliar:
http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/support.htm
Un nuevo y maravilloso sofware de análisis, completamente gratuito:
http://www.holmacoustics.com/holmimpulse.php
Que aproveche..
Saludos
J


----------



## luis freeman (Mar 30, 2010)

hola, jorge fijate en la pagina de electronica liniers , ahi tenes en venta todos los modelos de parlantes audifiel ,con sus respectivos precios   
saludos


----------



## JorgeJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Gracias Mr.Freeman!. Ahora mismo voy.


----------



## bloosreine (Jul 19, 2010)

Y las hojas de datos de los distintos modelos de parlantes AUDIFIEL, alguien los tendra?
La verdad que nunca los baje ya que, desde la pagina se podian obtener.

Hace poco compre unos GB y aunque aun no arme la caja, al aire libre suenan muy nitidos, son de rango extendido en 6 pulgadas. Por demas esta decir que la atencion fue EXELENTE por parte de Gabriel, su fabricante.

Saludos


----------



## luis freeman (Jul 19, 2010)

bloo ,fijate que tenes un link que dice parametros jahro y audifiel  estan todos los modelos ,yo los subi


----------



## detrakx (Jul 19, 2010)

bloosreine dijo:


> Y las hojas de datos de los distintos modelos de parlantes AUDIFIEL, alguien los tendra?


Ahi te los adjuntos ! 
los parametros T/S ya los postié antes.



bloosreine dijo:


> Hace poco compre unos GB de rango extendido en 6 pulgadas


Tengo unos GB 6MB de kevlar y me encantan. Y los 6Bx de audifield tambien me gustan mucho. 

Saludos


----------



## calafer (Ago 14, 2010)

Estoy armando un sistema de tri-amplificación,tengo unos 6RM de audifiel que en mí opiníon son buenos,
buscando los datos para calcular el filtro encuentro los comentarios de ustedes,la información de los archivos es excelente.

Muchas a todos,saludos


----------



## chopper2 (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola a todos, acabo de comprar en un  estado exelente un par de tweeters audifiel modelo 3AF 100Wmax 8 Ohms, tal cual dice en la caja, entonces debo suponer que seran de unos 50W RMS?, si alguien me puede contestar desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lagarchiott (Ago 17, 2010)

*CARACTERISTICAS FUNCIONALES*
Potencia nominal: 50 Watts
Potencia  máxima: 100 Watts
Impedancia: 8 Ohms
Frecuencia de resonancia: 1200  Hz
Respuesta: 2000 - 20000 Hz (-10dB)
Sensibilidad: 92 dB (1W/m)

lo que estoy buscando yo es la hoja de datos del viejo audifiel 8hf rango extendido y no lo encuentro por ningun lado y lpm! ah, esos son los datos del tweeter que pediste, espero te sirva


----------



## chopper2 (Ago 17, 2010)

lagarchiott dijo:


> *CARACTERISTICAS FUNCIONALES*
> Potencia nominal: 50 Watts
> Potencia  máxima: 100 Watts
> Impedancia: 8 Ohms
> ...



Mil gracias lagarchiott por los datos, recien le mande un mail a info@gb-audio.com.ar para ver si tienen un par de medios de 8" 150 wats rms en 8 Ohms, no se si vendran asi, sino alguien me recomienda algun medio de 8" en particular?, saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola muy buenas tardes a todos, tengan mucho cuidado con los parametros t/s que pasa la gente de jahro, no son tal cual dicen. Vean referencias de esta respuesta en los post sig.Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes , Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional ,  en estos post hay un gran debate, mucha info y muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimas horas de medicion, cualquier duda a su disposicion, un abrazo.


----------



## avextra (Sep 28, 2010)

JorgeJ dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Desde hace un tiempo iba teniendo ganas de construirme un par de baffles con parlantes de fabricación nacional. Ahora que finalmente me decido, voy a buscar el sitio web del único sobreviviente (Laboratorios Funken), y veo que ha desaparecido.
> Que pasó? Se fundió también?
> Queda algún otro?
> ...


Sólo no tienen más el sitio web pero la fábrica sigue funcionando en la misma dirección de la calle Warnes, en Lanús.


----------



## elsalame (Sep 28, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Buenas jorge, a Los Audifiel Los consigo en cordoba capital En la Casa del parlante.
> A los GB desposite dinero en una cuenta y me los mandaron por un servicio de correo privado a mi casa.
> Esta es la pagina de GB.
> http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/
> ...



Los parlantes GB-audio vienen con los parametros de pequeña señal Thiele-Small. Ver aqui

Si son de muy buena calidad como dicen y de baja a media potencia creo que en Argentina estamos de parabienes. Desde el mes de julio del 2010 venden por correo con tarjeta de credito  http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/index.html


----------



## faviolone (Dic 28, 2010)

el prestacion superior 6hx lo consegui por $60...pero la pagina?con flor de catalogo?donde esta?hay que hacer un tributo a audifiel! ya!


----------



## JorgeJ (Dic 29, 2010)

Una lástima. Creo que como producción industrial de grandes series solo quedan los rosarinos de EMAVE.
Pero los productos no se adaptan a los proyectos que tenía en mente.


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Feb 22, 2011)

hola amigos, yo por mi parte ya he armado varios proyectos con audifiel y la verdad es que me gustan mucho, la relación precio/calidad es insuperable. con respecto a los woofer que ofrecen se hacen un poquito difícil hacerles una caja perfecta, hace poco hice una pasabanda y el diseño me costo solo un poco más de tiempo de lo habitual, pero el resultado es sorprendente. 
Pasabanda:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Usé el 8BX 





y la caja es de 83 litros, compuesto de 2 cámaras como se ve en la ilustración, la cámara más grande es de 58 litros con una ventilacion de un tubo de 10 cm de diámetro y 14 de largo, la otra cámara tiene una ventilación del mismo tubo de 8 cm.
Respuesta:


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 30, 2011)

El sitio de Audifiel está nuevamente on line, aparentemente la empresa sigue en actividad y era solamente 
un problema de presencia en la red, por las causas que sean.
http://www.audifiel.com.ar/index.htm
Alguien del foro vive cerca de Warnes al 2000 en Lanus, y/o sabe si hay algun tipo de despacho al publico en la planta?
Saludos
Jorge


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 30, 2011)

me sorprende que exista audifiel todavia, son industria argentina o los traen de chinita con jahro???


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 30, 2011)

Bueno, lo que se ve en el sitio es todo tipo Audifiel clasico.., no parece haber nada chino.


----------



## luis freeman (Abr 30, 2011)

si jorge,tengo gente conocida que trabaja en audifiel y me dice que es todo fabricacion nacional ,el problema es que no tienen una buena promocion ,les falta una buena campaña de marketing.
el fuerte de ellos es abastecer a casi todas las automotrices.
sin duda tienen una buena relacion precio calidad .


----------



## carlosjofernandez (May 1, 2011)

luis freeman dijo:


> si jorge,tengo gente conocida que trabaja en audifiel y me dice que es todo fabricacion nacional ,el problema es que no tienen una buena promocion ,les falta una buena campaña de marketing.
> el fuerte de ellos es abastecer a casi todas las automotrices.
> sin duda tienen una buena relacion precio calidad .



luis, yo soy fan de audifiel y los uso en todos mis proyectos, no me gustaría ver que esta empresa argentina tan buena desaparezca por una estupidez, el problema que tiene audifiel( a mi parecer) es que no tiene una página en internet con venta directa al público, solo de esa forma va a ser conocida la marca en todo el país, aquí en el norte la gente se pone a buscar parlantes yankees solo por desconocimiento, aqui nadie escucho audifiel. Me gustaría que esto se lo comentes a tu amigo.saludos


----------



## faviolone (Jul 4, 2011)

No son ni SEAS ni Scan Speak, ni monacor ni siquiera. pero tienen buena relacion calidad precio, y muchos que e oido con respuestas muy coerentes lineales y calidas. obvio que abastecen un mercado fijo y no creo que tengan los mismos intereses ni posibilidades que las marcas mencionadas...ojala pudieran superarse. fijate el Audifiel 5RE es ideal para arrancar con un proyecto a lo "fostex" rango extendido en caja cerrada o t line...suenan muy bien.


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yo me enteré hace apenas 2 años de voca en voca que aún existía después que se perdio en el olvido, eh comprado varios parlantes, sobre todo de rango extendido para musica de ambientes y la verdad que suenan muy bien y tiene una excelente relacion calidad/precio.

Le falta más promoción a nuestra marca nacional, eh visto en su catálogo que tiene parlantes de muy buena calidad, uno de estos días me voy a comprar alguno para probarlos.

Saludos


----------



## faviolone (Jul 13, 2011)

es un circulo...para que queremos mas difusion de estas marcas nacionales si no tenemos consumidores de audio de calidad...habria que fomentar mas la educación la valorción por la musica y ahi puede ser que audifiel empiece a tener mas demanda de sus productos mejorados...si ellos tienen la posibilidad de hacer buenos componentes, en argentina hay una excelente calidad de formacion cientifica y tecnica...pero el mercado demanda otras, costos y producciones grandes...de una que Audifiel podria mejorar sus altavoces (principalmente los de rango extendido que son los que veo con mayor potencial) y convertirse en un "Fostex" nacional...depende de ellos y de todos los argentinos ya que pasa a tener un contenido politico la situacion de las industrias y la cultura....ni hablar..


----------



## heborlan (Jul 15, 2012)

la verdad yo compre algunos productos y no me desilucionaron ... qui algunos de los productos 
http://www.audifiel.com.ar/prod_line_alta_fide.htm

 ... como calcular una caja para este , que opinan

http://www.audifiel.com.ar/vermas/12hx.htm






Línea: Alta fidelidad
Serie: Prestación superior
Tipo: Rango extendido
Diámetro nominal: 12'' (300 mm)

CARACTERISTICAS FUNCIONALES
Potencia nominal: 100 Watts
Potencia máxima: 200 Watts
Impedancia: 8 Ohms (cte)
Frecuencia de resonancia: 40 Hz
Respuesta: Fo-15000 Hz (-10dB)
Sensibilidad: 89 dB (1W/m)


CARACTERISTICAS MECANICAS
Diámetro exterior: 314 mm
Altura total: 129 mm
Posición agujeros: 299 mm
Peso Total: 2910 grs

CARACTERISTICAS GENERALES
Imán Cerámico: 115x56x16 mm de 634 grs.
Cono de papel con borde de espuma de poliuretano.
Bobina móvil de Ø 50 mm con soporte de aluminio.
Campana metálica.
Campana pintada en epoxi negro semimate y sistema magnético cincado.

para los de argentina (Bs.As.) ,..yo los compraba en 
ELECTRONICA LINIERS S.DE H.	T.GORDILLO 65 / 35	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1408)	4642-7292-9707 /  4644-6983

otros comercios 

	Capital Federal	
ARCOMEL	BOULOGNE SUR MER 395 
CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1213)	 4864-8691
E.C.G.ELECTRONICA	BOULOGNE SUR MER 399	 CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1213)	 4865-4226
ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL SRL	MOZART 1834/40	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1407)	 4683-3030 /  4684-1839
ELECTRONICA LINIERS S.DE H.	T.GORDILLO 65 / 35	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1408)	4642-7292-9707 /  4644-6983
RADIO OESTE
RIVADAVIA 11018	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1408)	 4641-3009
ELECTRONICA MALABIA 
MALABIA 60	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1414)	  4854-1684
GEMINIS ARGENTINA S.A. 
TALCAHUANO 958 LOCAL 251	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1058)	 4816-5000
RADIO NORTE 
ECUADOR 1382	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1425)	 4826-8538
ANRY TV 
LOPE DE VEGA 2278	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1417)	 4568-3212
URQUIZA TV 
TRIUNVIRATO 3799	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1431)	 4521-4018 / 9027
RADIO ACETO 
URUGUAY 356	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1015)	 4371-8652 / 4363 / 0679
RADIO PICHEUTA 
AV.RIVADAVIA 5346	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1424)	 4901-0183
ELECTRONICA BOUZAS 
CIUDAD DE LA PAZ 2226)	 CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1428	 4783-5642 / 0920
RIVADAVIA TV 
VARELA 55	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1406)	 4613-4182 / 9910
SUTERRANEO RECORD S J. LUEIRO 
AV CABILDO 2040 LOCAL 99	CAP FED. - (1428)	 4788-0240
VEG POL S.R.L. 
MURGUIONDO 1519	CAPITAL FEDERAL - (1440)	 4687-1519


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Jul 15, 2012)

como siempre lo digo, compren audifiel , nunca se van a arrepentir


----------



## audebert (Feb 17, 2013)

hola la otra ves fui a una casa de electronica de lanus y me dijeron que se fueron a la quiebra!! que la compro una empresa brasilera. alguien sabe algo?


----------



## detrakx (Feb 18, 2013)

Macana la pagina sigue online y se siguien consiguiendo. Por lo menos asi es en Cordoba Capital. 
Busque su audifiel colega no se va arrepentir. 
Pd: En mercadolibre hay gente que los vende nuevos y usados

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Macana la pagina sigue online . . . . .



*Laboratorios Funken*


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.brotherselectronica.com.ar/parlantes


----------



## JBE (Mar 5, 2013)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> hola amigos, yo por mi parte ya he armado varios proyectos con audifiel y la verdad es que me gustan mucho, la relación precio/calidad es insuperable. con respecto a los woofer que ofrecen se hacen un poquito difícil hacerles una caja perfecta, hace poco hice una pasabanda y el diseño me costo solo un poco más de tiempo de lo habitual, pero el resultado es sorprendente.
> Pasabanda:http://www.diysubwoofers.org/images/site/6thordbp.gif
> Usé el 8BX
> http://www.audifiel.com.ar/vermas/imagenes/8bx.jpg
> ...



Una consulta: Ese diseño de caja, ¿es mejor que cualquier gabinete con el parlante en el frente? Con el parlante al frente me refiero a este diseño:






Hago esa referencia ya que adquirí un par de parlantes 4AF, otro par 8BX, y andaba buscando una caja con esa forma (Parlantes hacia el frente), nada más que por estética.

Gracias! Saludos!


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Mar 5, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Una consulta: Ese diseño de caja, ¿es mejor que cualquier gabinete con el parlante en el frente? Con el parlante al frente me refiero a este diseño:
> 
> http://www.boveda20.cl/wp-content/uploads/DSCN2505-FILEminimizer-385x288.jpg
> 
> ...



el diseño de caja que yo hice era para una respuesta de subwoofer , si no vas a usar biamplificacion lo mejor es el bafle de la foto


----------



## fabybu (Jul 7, 2013)

Buenas chicos, 
Les consulto sobre unas cuestiones que no entiendo y de mientras les presento mi caso.
Tengo un Selenium 10PW3 que dice que la respuesta en frecuencia es de 60 a 6000 Hz. Este parlante como me convendría usarlo, como sub o como sub-medio? está bien utilizarlo de una o utra manera?
Ahora, si lo uso como sub (que es lo que quisiera hacer si se puede) y por ejemplo me armo la caja de carlosjofernandez, donde cortaría la frecuencia? tengo unos cuantos amplificadores, con cuanta potencia lo tendría que tirar? 
Ahora, puedo utilizar a este parlante en una bass reflex? con qué otro parlante debería acompañarlo? con esto estaría bien? http://www.audifiel.com.ar/vermas/4af.htm

Por otro lado, simulé a este parlante con el WiniSd pero me da que la caja debería ser de 5.2L. Por otro lado el fabricante dice que va con una de 28L y leí por el foro que las han armado de 43L; a esto lo elijo yo?

Uff son tantas las dudas...


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 14, 2014)

Perdón que reviva el hilo.. pero, la semana pasada fuí al representante oficial de Audifiel en Concepción del Uruguay, y me dijeron que la fábrica cerró en febrero 2014. He estado llamando a los fonos y no parecen ser más clientes.

Alguien tiene más data? No entiendo, si son los ppales fabricantes de car audio en arg., y está tan en alza el rubro como aparentemente lo está... como que no se explica


----------



## sergiot (Oct 15, 2014)

Me suena extraño porque la pagina sigue vigente, la mayoría de los fabricantes nacionales de parlantes están beneficiados, como ser Audifan y Gb audio, algunos otros traen chino y le pegan la etiqueta, pero eso no significa que un mal manejo o peleas de socios fundan una empresa.

Entra a la pagina de laboratorios Funken y llamalos.


----------



## fabybu (Oct 15, 2014)

fermin luna,
Me habían dado la misma información en una casa representante de ellos en la provincia de Córdoba (Argentina).

No me contestan los teléfonos que figuran en la página tampoco y con la dirección de mail con la que alguna vez me escribí con ellos me rebotó.

Escribí a otro comercio en la ciudad de San Francisco a quienes les supe comprar con un comisionista si tienen alguna otra información. Hasta ahora no recibí respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## luis freeman (Oct 15, 2014)

insistan que estan todavia


http://www.audifiel.com.ar/contactenos.htm


----------



## dantonio (Oct 16, 2014)

Extraído del boletín oficial de la Provincia de Buenos Aires del día 10/04/14.
El Juzgado de Primera Instancia en lo Civil y Comercial N° 7 del Departamento Judicial de Lomas de Zamora, a cargo de la Dra. Fernanda Lombardi, sito en 10 de Septiembre y Larroque, 1er. piso de la ciudad de Banfield, comunica que con fecha 10 de febrero de 2014 se decretó la quiebra de LABORATORIOS FUNKEN S.A.I.C. (CUIT N° 30-50297849-3), con domicilio en la calle Warnes 2876 de la localidad y Partido de Lanús.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2014)

dantonio dijo:


> Extraído del boletín oficial de la Provincia de Buenos Aires del día 10/04/14.
> El Juzgado de Primera Instancia en lo Civil y Comercial N° 7 del Departamento Judicial de Lomas de Zamora, a cargo de la Dra. Fernanda Lombardi, sito en 10 de Septiembre y Larroque, 1er. piso de la ciudad de Banfield, comunica que con fecha 10 de febrero de 2014 se decretó la quiebra de LABORATORIOS FUNKEN S.A.I.C. (CUIT N° 30-50297849-3), con domicilio en la calle Warnes 2876 de la localidad y Partido de Lanús.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 16, 2014)

Nooo que tristeeeee .


----------



## fabybu (Oct 17, 2014)

Que macana!!! hno:
Desde 1950 dice en la página que comenzaron con las actividades, la verdad que es una macana.
Cada vez quedan menos parlantes para elegir...


----------



## detrakx (Oct 19, 2014)

bueee no es para tanto, aca en Argentina tenes parlantes nacionales como , GB-audio, Tonhalle, Jharo, Xonox, etc. + todo los chino + lo importado no chino.


----------



## luis freeman (Oct 20, 2014)

que se le va a hacer donde se meten estos tipos casi siempre pasa esto el resultado esta a la vista http://elperiodistadelanus.wordpres...laciones-de-la-fabrica-de-parlantes-audifiel/


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 20, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> bueee no es para tanto, aca en Argentina tenes parlantes nacionales como , GB-audio, Tonhalle, Jharo, Xonox, etc. + todo los chino + lo importado no chino.



Todo bien, pero para uno que vive _lejos_, gastar 70 o 120 pesos por un parlante digno, contra 250$ por algo de calidad inferior.. o igual … precios costa del río Uruguay, lado Argentino. capaz que para éso me conviene cruzar… :loco:

Una visión sensible a éstas cuestiones en lo humano, nombraría a ésto como "boicot". tal vez torpemente, pero me niego a creer que vendiendo a pleno parlantes para la industria automotriz, en éste momento tuviera problemas con respecto a la venta… con el agujero que dejan también en cuanto a capital social refiere… más de 60 años fabricando parlantes… 

Queda cerrar la billetera y afilar la vista, o agregar una changa en las horas libres… qué locura triste el capitalismo… SABES COMO COMPRO PARLANTES BERRETA AHORA!!!!


----------



## detrakx (Oct 21, 2014)

Fermin, al dia de hoy tuve la posibilidad de probar productos de 4 empresas Argentina, Audifiel, Audifan, Gb Audio y Jahro entre otros. Audifiel realmente precio / calidad creo que era insuperable, parlantes super basicos, materiales comunes, pero satisfactorios. Parametros T/S pobres, y motores magneticos chicos, con suerte encontrabas 2 o 3 parlantes de su catalogo como para hacer un reflex los demas todos para cajas selladas debido a su bajo EBP y altos QTS. Me hubiera gustado que en estos 60 años hubieran desarrollado un poco mas sus productos y no congelarse en el tiempo. Luego de esto consegui un par de MB 6'' de Gb audio, a pesar de que costaban el doble comparando con un audifiel, realmente habia una diferencia notable, a nivel materiales, construccion, imanes mas grandes  y parametros T/S mucho mas adecuados. Incluso la respuesta en frecuencia muy superior a los anteriores mencionados. En estos dias estoy armando unos monitores de campo lejano, con Audifan 10'' + Driver  1'' Leea originales. Con muy buenos resultados en ambos parlanes. Mas vale ahorrar unos pesos mas y conseguir algun parlante decente, antes que algo Berreta. Saludos


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 21, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Fermin, al dia de hoy tuve la posibilidad de probar productos de 4 empresas Argentina, Audifiel, Audifan, Gb Audio y Jahro entre otros. Audifiel realmente precio / calidad creo que era insuperable, parlantes super basicos, materiales comunes, pero satisfactorios. Parametros T/S pobres, y motores magneticos chicos, con suerte encontrabas 2 o 3 parlantes de su catalogo como para hacer un reflex los demas todos para cajas selladas debido a su bajo EBP y altos QTS. Me hubiera gustado que en estos 60 años hubieran desarrollado un poco mas sus productos y no congelarse en el tiempo. Luego de esto consegui un par de MB 6'' de Gb audio, a pesar de que costaban el doble comparando con un audifiel, realmente habia una diferencia notable, a nivel materiales, construccion, imanes mas grandes  y parametros T/S mucho mas adecuados. Incluso la respuesta en frecuencia muy superior a los anteriores mencionados. En estos dias estoy armando unos monitores de campo lejano, con Audifan 10'' + Driver  1'' Leea originales. Con muy buenos resultados en ambos parlanes. Mas vale ahorrar unos pesos mas y conseguir algun parlante decente, antes que algo Berreta. Saludos



Te entiendo. No digo que no sean inferiores, además de baratos... Yo sé que son duros y que los imanes son chicos, que son para usos específicos o para pisar papeles... Lo sé. No es de amarrete, ni de sordo... Estoy queriendo decir otra cosa. Acá donde estoy si no compro chino no consigo nada... No pego unos GB ni por el más improbable de los accidentes... En fin... que además estoy experimentando con cajas selladas y me venían re bien... 5RE, 6BX. Baratos y malos pero gauchitos, yo al menos los voy a extrañar, mi billetera no sé... allá ella


----------



## detrakx (Oct 21, 2014)

Comprendo Fermin, pero aun asi si tenes conocimiento de que existen otras empresas Argentinas recomendalas a los comerciantes, Te sirve a vos, al comerciante y la empresa. Esto es una cadena. si los numeros dan todos salimos beneficiados.
El otro dia estuve por uno de los comercios donde conseguia Audifiel el señor me dijo que hacia mas de 30 años que le compraba parlantes a esta empresa. Llamo para conseguir aunque sea el resto de parlantes que les halla quedado, y no tuvo respuesta alguna. A pesar de ello en esta casa cada vez veo mas cosas chinas.    Por ello le recomende Gb Electroacustica. y Tonhalle. Tengo fe que en algun momento puedan traer alguno de estos productos.

Saludos.


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 24, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Comprendo Fermin, pero aun asi si tenes conocimiento de que existen otras empresas Argentinas recomendalas a los comerciantes, Te sirve a vos, al comerciante y la empresa. Esto es una cadena. si los numeros dan todos salimos beneficiados.
> El otro dia estuve por uno de los comercios donde conseguia Audifiel el señor me dijo que hacia mas de 30 años que le compraba parlantes a esta empresa. Llamo para conseguir aunque sea el resto de parlantes que les halla quedado, y no tuvo respuesta alguna. A pesar de ello en esta casa cada vez veo mas cosas chinas.    Por ello le recomende Gb Electroacustica. y Tonhalle. Tengo fe que en algun momento puedan traer alguno de estos productos.
> 
> Saludos.



Verdad. Buena tuya, estaría bueno si pudiera lograr afectar constructivamente esta situación que se plantea aquí ahora sin Audifiel. Gracias por la idea. 

La verdad que estamos bien conectados con la capital, con Rosario y Paraná, es equidistante; pero además nos queda cerca el Uruguay (a unos pocos Km.). Sería interesante que esto se vea. 
Saludos


----------



## audebert (Dic 15, 2014)

yo recurri a audiosystem que es el que le fabrica los parlantes a holimar!!


----------



## fermin luna (Dic 15, 2014)

audebert dijo:


> yo recurri a audiosystem que es el que le fabrica los parlantes a holimar!!



genial. info de contacto tenés para compartir?


----------



## audebert (Dic 24, 2014)

Victor hugo scarone, calle junin 802 san fernando,(011) 4746-4283


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2014)

audebert dijo:


> yo recurri a audiosystem que es el que le fabrica los parlantes a holimar!!







Yo conocí a varios *"PseudoFabricantes"* de parlantes para Holimar de lo que se traduce que: 
1) Muchos fabricantes hacían parlantes para Holimar
2) Muchos fabricantes "Decían" fabricar parlantes para Holimar

Con esto quiero decir que: *"Tal ves SI lo sea o tal ves TAMPOCO lo sea"*

La cuestión es que muchos *"Chantas"* se apoderaron de la fama de esta marca para decir que ellos eran los fabricantes de sus parlantes amparados por las escasas posibilidades de hacer una comprobación.

Que quede claro que *NO* estoy haciendo un juicio de valor sobre este fabricante en particular.

*Discutir sobre esto en este tema sería "Off Topic", así que los comentarios al respecto serán removidos.*


----------



## audebert (Dic 25, 2014)

Es que a este lo vi armar unos cuantos holimar frente a mi cara!! Te muestro el 12" de holimar y es el mosmo de audiosystem!!!


----------



## ocarbone (Dic 25, 2014)

,  





audebert dijo:


> Es que a este lo vi armar unos cuantos holimar frente a mi cara!! Te muestro el 12" de holimar y es el mosmo de audiosystem!!!


, Perdon pero el Holimar en realidad es de 12,50", muchos se dedicaron a clonarlos, con campanas de chapa, hay que tner en cuenta que en los 70/80 existian talleres chicos que armaban parlantes, uno de ellos fue TEC-SOUND, serian interesenate que Alex Kligman de holimar contara la historia del desarrollo de los 3/13.


----------



## audebert (Dic 27, 2014)

eso lo se ya que un dia tuve que llevar a enconar unos jahro de la epoca donde kuster era socio de jahro que tambien eran 12.5 " y el unico que me los pudo dejar como nuevos fue scarone!!


----------



## jddaneri (May 15, 2015)

disculpen que reviva este topic pero no quería crear uno nuevo.
Alguien tiene los parámetros y curva de respuesta de un audifiel rango extendido de 8 pulgadas y 4 ohms. Creo que el modelo era 8re y va hasta los 25watts de potencia aprox.

Desde ya mil gracias.

Yo tengo unos pero no tengo el instrumental para medirlos si necesitan subo foto o si alguien tiene el instrumental se agradecería. Vivo en capital federal argentina.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2015)

jddaneri dijo:


> disculpen que reviva este topic pero no quería crear uno nuevo.
> Alguien tiene los parámetros y curva de respuesta de un audifiel rango extendido de 8 pulgadas y 4 ohms. Creo que el modelo era 8re y va hasta los 25watts de potencia aprox.
> 
> Desde ya mil gracias.
> ...





¿ Leíste este tema ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------



## jddaneri (Jun 11, 2015)

Mil gracias por el link. ya lo vi y apenas tenga un poco de tiempo me pongo a armar el cable, no paro de leer tutoriales de este foro hasta el de carpinteria me voy a volver loco jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Viste aqui ? : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parametros-thiele-and-small-banco-datos-42989/index3.html


----------



## isidroco (Jun 20, 2015)

audebert dijo:


> yo recurri a audiosystem que es el que le fabrica los parlantes a holimar!!



También le compré, son muy buenos en relación al precio. En mi caso compré mas estilo DJ de alto rendimiento.


----------



## Martin.Part (Nov 18, 2019)

Holaa,tengo un audifiel 8hf y necesito las caracteristicas o las medidas para poder armarle el bafle,si alguien la tiene por favor la puede pasar que no la puedo encontraden ningun lado?? jajaja Graciass


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2019)

Fijate si está aquí : Parametros Thiele & Small, banco de datos


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Antes que pregunten por parametros de "cual o que", primero entren al enlace que puso @DOSMETROS y @Fogonazo  , sin importar que marca es, o pulgadas, o lo que sea, parametros? Al enlace


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 30, 2020)

Restaurando bafles con Woofer audifiel para el at 400


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2020)

Esos tweeters que has puesto son los Moon, no?
Tené cuidado con ellos, por que no son necesariamente malos, pero los que yo he probado tenían casi un 20% de diferencia entre las Fs y eso marea a cualquier xover.


----------



## Sdppm (May 1, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos tweeters que has puesto son los Moon, no?
> Tené cuidado con ellos, por que no son necesariamente malos, pero los que yo he probado tenían casi un 20% de diferencia entre las Fs y eso marea a cualquier xover.


Si son kos Moon y los medios son Bauline, los tres parlantes son de 8 ohms, tiene un crossover de 2k y 4k que vienen con bornera, suena muy bien, antes tenía un medio alto marca Kinser pero no tenía buenos agudos, los dos woofer son Audifiel, pero el los conos son distintos, así me los regaló mi tío, los mandé a reenconar y las bobinas estaba atascadas.
Acá están los Kinser


----------

